# 2days post surgery



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

I am 2 days post surgery. I got to go home from the hospital. I am doing really good. I do not have any pain in my incision or my throat. Yesterday my voice was really hoarse and I was really dizzy this morning. Everything has subsided and I'm feeling pretty good. Thank you all the advice, you guys were bang on and there were not any surprises. I guess I am one of the lucky ones. Thanks again for all the suggestions, especially the ice. I don't think I have stopped since I got out of surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing well!!!


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome news! Take it easy.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Fabulous news!!! Ice, ice baby.  Keep up the great recovery!

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news! Take it easy!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Take care of yourself!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Happy to hear you're doing so well!!


----------

